# [Kompatibilitätsliste] Wasserkühler 3000 Nvidia-GPUs (Ampere)



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bildquelle:  https://pc-aquacooling.de


> In diesem Thema versuche ich einige zur aktuellen Zeit kompatible Kühler bezüglich der neuen Grafikkarten aufzulisten. Die Auswahl ist groß und auch alles aktuell zu halten wird schwierig werden. Daher kann es durch aus sein das andere Hersteller mit der Zeit noch mehr Kühler hierzu anbieten. Es handelt sich hierbei in der Regel um VGA FullCover Kühler.





.
*.*
*Watercool:*

HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACETAL Ni
HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACRYL Ni aRGB
HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACRYL Ni-Bl aRGB


*EK Water Blocks:*

Bilder und Modelle bitte der Herstellerseite entnehmen.
Zu den Grafikkarten: GeForce RTX 30x0 Series - Full Cover for NVIDIA® GeForce® - GPU Blocks - Water Blocks – EK Webshop


*EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acetal*

ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3090 24G Gaming
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3080 10G Gaming
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3080 10G Gaming OC
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3090 24G Gaming OC
Link: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acetal | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Acetal*

Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix GS
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3080 EX Gamer
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3090 EX Gamer
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB (38NWM3MD99NK)
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 24GB
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro (NED3080019IA-132AA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro (NED3090019SB-132BA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC (NED3090S19SB-132BA)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG308010TFXPPB)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3090 24GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG309024TFXPPB)
Link: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Acetal | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Plexi*

Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix GS
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3080 EX Gamer
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3090 EX Gamer
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB (38NWM3MD99NK)
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 24GB
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro (NED3080019IA-132AA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro (NED3090019SB-132BA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC (NED3090S19SB-132BA)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG308010TFXPPB)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3090 24GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG309024TFXPPB)
Liste: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Plexi | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acetal*

Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix GS
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3080 EX Gamer
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3090 EX Gamer
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB (38NWM3MD99NK)
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 24GB
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro (NED3080019IA-132AA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro (NED3090019SB-132BA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC (NED3090S19SB-132BA)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG308010TFXPPB)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3090 24GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG309024TFXPPB)
Link: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acetal | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

*EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi*

ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3090 24G Gaming
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3080 10G Gaming
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3080 10G Gaming OC
ASUS ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3090 24G Gaming OC
Link: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi*

Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix GS
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix
Gainward Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3080 EX Gamer
Galax GALAX GeForce RTX 3090 EX Gamer
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB (38NWM3MD99NK)
KFA2 KFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 24GB
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro (NED3080019IA-132AA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro (NED3090019SB-132BA)
Palit Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC (NED3090S19SB-132BA)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG308010TFXPPB)
PNY PNY GeForce RTX 3090 24GB XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG309024TFXPPB)
Link: Compatibility list for EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi | Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWBW


*.
 .Alphacool:*
.


> * (coming soon) [/I]Kühler ohne Links sind noch nicht im Shop vorhanden.
> _** Laut ALC: GPU wurden mit Fotos genehmigt. Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Sicht können wir nicht sicher sagen, ob der Wasserblock passt.  Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihr PCB-Layout, bevor Sie den Wasserblock bestellen._



ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 OC, TUF-RTX3080-O10G-GAMING, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (90YV0FB1-M0NM00)
ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080, TUF-RTX3080-10G-GAMING, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (90YV0FB0-M0NM00)
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080, ROG-STRIX-RTX3080-10G-GAMING, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (90YV0FA0-M0NM00)
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080 OC, ROG-STRIX-RTX3080-O10G-GAMING, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (90YV0FA1-M0NM00)
Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix (1952)
Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix GS (2010)
Galakuro NVIDIA GEFORCE RTX 3080 GG-RTX3080-E10GB/TP
Galax GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB GDDR6X 320-bit DP*3/HDMI/ (38NWM3MD99NN)
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N3080GAMING OC-10GD) (*coming soon)
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10G, 10GB GDDR6X, 2x HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N3080EAGLE OC-10GD) (*coming soon)
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X4, 10240 MB GDDR6X (C30804-106XX-1810VA36)
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 OC, 10240 MB GDDR6X (N30802-106XX-1810VA34)
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3 (C30803-106XX-1810VA37)
KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 10GB GDDR6X 320-bit DP*3/HDMI/ (38NWM3MD99NK) (_**_Kompatibilität laut ACL ungewiss)
MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus 3X 10G OC, 10GB GDDR6X, HDMI, 3x DP (*coming soon)
MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G, 10GB GDDR6X, HDMI, 3x DP (*coming soon)
NVIDIA 3080 Founders Edition (*coming soon)
Palit GeForce RTX™ 3080 GamingPro (NED30800191A-132AA) (_**_Kompatibilität laut ACL ungewiss)
Palit GeForce RTX™ 3080 GamingPro OC (NED3080S191A-132AA) (_**_Kompatibilität laut ACL ungewiss)
PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB (VCG308010TFXMPB)
PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB, 10240 MB GDDR6X (VCG308010TFXPPB)
Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity (ZT-A30800D-10P)



.
*.Bykski:*

Bilder und Modelle bitte der Herstellerseite entnehmen.
Zu den Grafikkarten: EZmodding.com RTX-3000 Grafikkarten

Der Händler ist freundlich und Antwortet in der Regel auch schnell.
Falls ein Kühler nicht lieferbar vermerkt ist nach Verfügbarkeit und Lieferzeit anfragen.


Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 FE Acryl (inkl. Backplate) | N-RTX3090FE-X
(3080er und 3090er Serie in der Founders Edition)

Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 FE POM (inkl. Backplate) | N-RTX3090FE-X
(3080er und 3090er Serie in der Founders Edition)

.
Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 REF. Acryl incl. Backplate | N-RTX3090H-X
### Nvidia 3080 & 3090 Referenz Design von folgenden Herstellern mit hohen Kondensatoren. ###

Zotac:

Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity ZT-A30800D-10P
Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 TrinityZotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity ZT-A30900D-10P
GALAX/KFA2:

Galax GeForce RTX 3080 SG 38NWM3MD99NN
Galax GeForce RTX 3090 SG 38NWM3MD99NK
KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 39NSM5MD1GNA
KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 39NSM5MD1GNK
Gainward:

Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix 471056224-1952
Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix GS 471056224-2010
Gainward RTX 3090 Phoenix 471056224-1976
Gainward RTX 3090 Phoenix GS 471056224-2034
Palit:

Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro NED30800S19IA-132AA
Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro OC NED3080S19IA-132AA
Palit GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming Pro NED30900S19SB-132BA
Palit GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming Pro OC NED3090S19SB-132BA
PNY:

PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X VCG308010TFXMPB
PNY GeForce RTX 3090 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X VCG309024TFXPPB
INNO3D:

Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3 C30803-106XX-1810VA37
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X4 C30804-106XX-1810VA36
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 OC N30802-106XX-1810VA34
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X3 C30903-246XX-1880VA37
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X4 C30904-246XX-1880VA36
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X3 N30903-246X-1880VA37N
Für andere Hersteller mit flachen Kondensatoren bitte MAXSUN Version nutzen.
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3080er und 3090er Serie im Referenz-Desing, die Founders-Edition passt aufgrund des 12-Pin Steckers nicht!


Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 REF. POM incl. Backplate | N-RTX3090H-X
### Nvidia 3080 & 3090 Referenz Design von folgenden Herstellern mit hohen Kondensatoren. ###

Zotac:

Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity ZT-A30800D-10P
Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 TrinityZotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity ZT-A30900D-10P
GALAX/KFA2:

Galax GeForce RTX 3080 SG 38NWM3MD99NN
Galax GeForce RTX 3090 SG 38NWM3MD99NK
KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG 39NSM5MD1GNA
KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SGKFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG 39NSM5MD1GNK
Gainward:

Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix 471056224-1952
Gainward RTX 3080 Phoenix GS 471056224-2010
Gainward RTX 3090 Phoenix 471056224-1976
Gainward RTX 3090 Phoenix GS 471056224-2034
Palit:

Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro NED30800S19IA-132AA
Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro OC NED3080S19IA-132AA
Palit GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming Pro NED30900S19SB-132BA
Palit GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming Pro OC NED3090S19SB-132BA
PNY:

PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X VCG308010TFXMPB
PNY GeForce RTX 3090 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X VCG309024TFXPPB
INNO3D:

Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3 C30803-106XX-1810VA37
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X4 C30804-106XX-1810VA36
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 OC N30802-106XX-1810VA34
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X3 C30903-246XX-1880VA37
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X4 C30904-246XX-1880VA36
Inno3D GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X3 N30903-246X-1880VA37N
Für andere Hersteller mit flachen Kondensatoren bitte MAXSUN Version nutzen.
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3080er und 3090er Serie im Referenz-Desing, die Founders-Edition passt aufgrund des 12-Pin Steckers nicht!

Bykski RTX 3080 / 3090 Asus ROG Strix GPU Kühler | N-AS3090STRIX-X
Passend für: Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090

Bykski Zotac Gaming OC 3080 / 3090 GPU Kühler | N-ST3090XG-X
Passend für: Zotac Gaming OC3080 / 3090

Asus ROG Strix 3070 (inkl. Backplate) | noch keine Teilenummer vorhanden!
Passend für: Asus ROG Strix 3070

Bykski RTX 3070 Founders Edition GPU Kühler | N-RTX3070FE-X
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3070er Serie in der Founders Edition!

Nvidia RTX 3070 REF. Acryl | N-RTX3070-X
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3070er Serie im Referenz-Desing!

Asus 3080 TUF Gaming | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: Asus 3080 TUF Gaming

Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 Maxsun REF. Acryl (inkl. Backplate) | N-RTX3090-X
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3080er und 3090er Serie im Referenz-Desing, die Founders-Edition passt aufgrund des 12-Pin Steckers nicht!

Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 Maxsun REF. POM (inkl. Backplate) | N-RTX3090-X
ACHTUNG: Der Kühler passt nur auf Karten der 3080er und 3090er Serie im Referenz-Desing, die Founders-Edition passt aufgrund des 12-Pin Steckers nicht!

EVGA 3080 XC3 | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: EVGA 3080 XC3 Gaming, EVGA 3080 XC3 Black Gaming, EVGA 3080 XC3 Ultra Gaming

EVGA FTW3 3090 | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: EVGA FTW3 3090

Gigabyte 3080 Eagle OC | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: Gigabyte 3080 Eagle OC

MSI 3080 Ventus X3 OC | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: MSI 3080 Ventus X3 OC

MSI Gaming X Trio 3080 | Teilenummer: ?
Passend für: MSI Gaming X Trio 308



Fortsetung folgt.... 
Alle Angaben ohne ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gewähr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Info zu  *WATERCOOL * 


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Infos zu Kühlblöcken von Watercool:
> 23.09.2020
> *WATERCOOL HEATKILLER® Release Plan für Nvidia RTX 30*
> Watercool plant, für Nvidia RTX 30 Karten drei unterschiedliche PCB Layouts zu unterstützen:
> ...




Info zu* AQUA COMPUTER*


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Infos zu Kühlblöcken von aqua computer:
> 
> Hatte das zwar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, aber hier passt es besser.
> Zitat von "Stephan" von aqua computer:
> ...




Vorläufige Kompatibilitätsliste von *AQUA COMPUTER*


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Vorläufige Kompatibilitätsliste von aqua computer (lt. @Shoggy noch unter Vorbehalt), Zitat:
> 
> "Das hier ist unter Vorbehalt eine Liste kompatibler RTX 3080 Karten bei denen wir uns relativ sicher sind, dass sie auf den gezeigten Kühler passen.
> 
> ...




Eine sehr gute detaillierte Übersicht über Wasserblöcke von Hardware-Helden.de. 


			
				hardware-helden.de schrieb:
			
		

> RTX 3000 FULL-COVER WASSERBLÖCKE VON ALPHACOOL, EK, AQUA COMPUTER, BYKSKI, WATERCOOL UND CO.
> Mit dem Release der RTX 3000 GPU-Blöcke sei aber erst einige Wochen nach Erscheinen der Karten zu rechnen, da man sie physikalisch vermessen und optimieren möchte.
> 
> Wir fassen hier die aktuellen Informationen zu Wasserkühlern / Blöcken für die kommenden Nvidia RTX 3000 (RTX 3090, 380 und 3070) zusammen. Alphacool hat als erster Hersteller die Wasserkühler vom Typ Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-N für RTX 3090 / 3080 im Referenzdesign veröffentlicht. Der Preis liegt bei günstigen 126€ inkl. Backplate und ist bereits im Shop verfügbar.Aqua Computer möchte einerseits Wasserkühler für die Founders Edition der Nvidia RTX 3090, 3080 und 3070 anbieten. Andererseits aber auch das Partner PCB (Referenzdesign) der 3090, 3080 und RTX 3070 abdecken....


Zur Liste & weiter lesen: RTX 3000 Wasserkühler: Stand der Dinge (Update 26.09)

Dort sind noch weitere Kühlblöcke zu finden die in meiner Liste fehlen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. September 2020)

Ok, jetzt warst du schneller als ich. Ich wollte eigentlich in meinem Urlaub meine beiden GPU-Wasserblock Threads wiederbeleben und auch Ampere einpflegen


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Kannst ja machen, ich habe gestern nur Lust gehabt was meinerseits neu einzustellen. 
Es sind nur zwei neue Themen von mir, mehr nicht.


----------



## deady1000 (23. September 2020)

Meint ihr der kommende Kühler von *Corsair (Hydro X Series XG7)* taugt was?
Bin gerade verzweifelt am Suchen nach einem Kühler für die MSI RTX3080 Ventus OC. Der Corsair sei wohl aktuell der einzige, wo diese Karte erwähnt wird. Alphacool arbeite auch an einem Kühler, aber keine Ahnung ob die einen schönen Full-Cover-Block meinen oder irgendwas, was nur die GPU kühlt...

EKWB, Watercool, Aquacomputer, etc werden für diese Karte wohl keine Kühler bringen.
Oh man...






						Hydro X Series XG7 RGB 30-SERIES GPU Water Block (3080 Ti, 3080 FE)
					

The CORSAIR Hydro X Series XG7 30-SERIES GPU Water Block is a total conversion solution for your NVIDIA GeForce RTX™ 3080 Ti FE/3080 FE graphics card, unlocking the true potential of your ray tracing-capable GPU.




					www.corsair.com
				












						Corsair  to out GeForce RTX 3080 and 3090 waterblock
					

It is a full-cover type that cools the GPU core, memory, and power supply circuit together, and the heat receiving base is made of pure copper with a nickel-plated finish....




					www.guru3d.com
				












						RTX 3000 Wasserkühler: Stand der Dinge (Update 1.1.22)
					

Aktuellen Informationen und Übersicht zu Wasserkühlern / Wasserblöcken für die nVidia RTX 3000 (RTX 3090, 3080 (Ti) und 3070) und Custom-Designs.




					hardware-helden.de
				






			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YVPBQV1


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Kannst ja hier mal nachfragen, habe ich gestern nicht mit hinzugefügt, weil sie als "Ausverkauft" gekennzeichnet sind.








						MSI 3080 / 3090 Ventus 3X OC (incl. Backplate)
					

Bykski RTX 3080 & 3090 MSI Ventus 3X OC GPU Kühler Passend für:  MSI 3080 Ventus 3X OC MSI 3090 Ventus 3X OC Material: Kupfer (Vernickelt), Acryl Anschlüsse




					ezmodding.com
				




Habe von diesem Hersteller aktuelle ein Kühler verbaut und bin voll zufrieden damit.

EDIT: Die restlichen "Bykski" Kühler die als "Ausverkauft" vermerkt waren habe ich nun auch mit in die Liste genommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. September 2020)

Leistungstechnisch wird er wohl im Mittelfeld sein, aber beim Anschlussterminal bin ich immer noch skeptisch.

Edit: Den Corsair meine ich natürlich.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Mit meinem komme ich auf 43-46°C mit WLP und mit LM auf 37-39°C.
Jetzt nach 8 Monate bewege ich mich auf die 41°C zu.

Finde dass das gute Temperaturen sind und es hier nicht viel besser geht.
Klar ist mir nicht bekannt wie sich die neuen Grafikkarten und Kühler auswirken, da die Grafikkarten nun eine viel höhere Leistungsaufnahme haben.

Ganz davon abgesehen haben andere Hersteller für Grafikkarten gar keine Produkte und dann bleibt ja keine andere Wahl.
Von Watercool und Aquacomputer habe ich noch keine Kühler gefunden. Sind natürlich bereits angekündigt und wird es bald sicherlich auch geben.


----------



## deady1000 (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe von diesem Hersteller aktuelle ein Kühler verbaut und bin voll zufrieden damit.


Könntest du deinen fotografieren?
Hat der auch diese Form?
Kann mir das gerade noch nicht so 100% vorstellen.
Sieht auf den Bildern irgendwie krumm und schief aus.  

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp!
Preislich ist das schon sehr gut und die Blöcke decken auch gut mit Flüssigkeit ab.
Bin offen dafür, hoffe es dauert nicht allzu lange.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Bitte schön: 








						Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC
					






					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Und hier auch nochmal: 





						[Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding
					

Hallo,  ich bin ja nicht neu hier aber ich möchte mich trotzdem mal mit meinem System und mich selbst vorstellen. Bin der Gero aus Köln und mit PCs habe ich mittlerweile seit 1984 privat zu tun. Ist eines meiner Hobby was ich schon immer hatte und auch schon immer meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Und hier: 





						[User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]
					

[User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]  Mit diesem Thema möchte ich gerne näher auf diesen Kühler einzugehen.  Grund dazu ist das manche Informationen dazu schwer zu finden sind und ich hier daher Erkenntnisse mit dem Kühler festhalten möchte.   Quelle: Bykski...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ist die Grafikkarte die Vertikal verbaut ist.

Zu meiner Grafikkarte wurde keine Backplate mit verkauft, da die originale zum übernehmen mit eingeplant war.
Daher lag es in meiner Entscheidung ob ich meine Backplate wieder verbaue oder ohne verbauen wollte.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf den Seiten Watercool und Aquacomputer konnte ich noch keine aktuelle Listen finden.
> Falls jemand dazu zufällig was findet, der kann sie hier mit verlinken. Dann nehme ich sie oben in die Liste noch mit auf.
> 
> Werde selbst auch noch regelmäßig danach ausschau halten.


Von den beiden gibt es leider noch nichts offizielles.
Vermutlich werden beide die FE unterstützen und die ein oder andere Custom Karte.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## deady1000 (23. September 2020)

@IICARUS Wow danke dafür. In deinem PC ist ja einiges passiert. Warum haste denn die 2080Super umgebaut? Die war doch schon von Werk aus wassergekühlt und beleuchtet. ^^ Aber sieht sehr nice aus. Dann behalte ich Bykski mal im Auge!


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Nein ich hatte ein Feuerwerk wo mir die MSI genau an Silvester in Flammen aufgegangen ist und das nicht übertrieben. Am 31.12 knallte es wie üblich ab und zu Draußen und dann knallte es im Rechner und zwischen Backplate und PCB konnte ich was funkeln sehen. Ich meine sogar eine kleine Flamme gesehen zu haben. Zumindest bin ich aufgesprungen und habe meine Steckdosenleiste ausgemacht. Konnte noch sehen das mein Bild von alleine weg ging.

Habe die Grafikkarte daher in die RMA geschickt und habe damals dann von den 970 Euro noch 670 Euro als Zeitwert zurück bekommen. Daher habe ich mir dann eine Asus gekauft und diesen Kühler dazu. Mein restlicher Rechner hat dabei kein Schaden genommen. Wobei ich mir wegen meinem 1199 Euro Monitor sorgen machte, da er anfangs mit der IGPU kein Bild bringen wollte. Mit meinem Fernseher war hingegen ein Bild vorhanden weshalb ich mir sicher war das mein Rechner kein Schaden hatte. Nachdem der Netzstecker erneut ab war und ich das DP-Kabel austauschte ging er wieder.  

Vermutlich lag es an diesen 20-Pin Problem mit  manchen DP-Kabeln.








						DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem einfach erklärt - Welt der Elektronik
					

DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem? Gibt es einen Fehler in Spezifikation? Welche Probleme treten auf? Kann es nützlich sein? DP Kabel ohne Pin 20.




					video-kabel.de


----------



## deady1000 (23. September 2020)

Holy Shit.  
Alles klar.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wow danke dafür. In deinem PC ist ja einiges passiert. Warum haste denn die 2080Super umgebaut? Die war doch schon von Werk aus wassergekühlt und beleuchtet. ^^ Aber sieht sehr nice aus. Dann behalte ich Bykski mal im Auge!


Hatte im Februar nochmals alles komplett zerlegt und umgebaut. 






						[HowTo] Hard Tubing Biegen und Werkzeuge, umbau auf Hardtube!
					

Das biegen und anpassen von Röhren ist etwas arbeitsaufwendiger als Schlauch.  Aber Acryl oder PETG Röhren enthalten kein Weichmacher, daher stand ich letztens nach 3 Jahren mit der Frage... Schlauch neu machen oder bei dieser Gelegenheit auf Hardtube umsteigen. Weibei mir mir nicht der...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## deady1000 (23. September 2020)

*Hier ne Info von Alphacool (inoffiziell per Mail):*

Bezieht sich auf die *MSI RTX 3080 Ventus 3X OC*

"Wir werden für die Grafikkarte einen *Eisblock Aurora und eine Eiswolf 2* anbieten. Voraussichtlich wird der Eisblock Aurora *Ende diese Woche oder nächste Woche vorbestellbar* sein und *Mitte oder Ende Oktober lieferbar* sein. Wann der Eiswolf 2 verfügbar sein wird, kann ich leider derzeit nicht sagen."

Eisblock = Full-Cover-Block (oft inkl Backplate) für ca 129€ oder etwas mehr

Eiswolf 2 = Wie Eisblock nur mit integrierter Pumpe und mit vorbefülltem angeschlossenen Radiator und RGB-Lüftern


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus 3X 10G OC, 10GB GDDR6X, HDMI, 3x DP (*coming soon) [Kommt bald]


Ich sehe auch grade das der Kühler bereits in meiner Liste steht, nur gibt es kein Link, da noch kein Produkt dazu eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2020)

Coole Liste!
Eine Anmerkung ekwb Nickel+ plexi ist zweimal drin. Denke da sollte nur einmal sein.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Habe es gefunden, danke.


----------



## Anthropos (23. September 2020)

Infos zu Kühlblöcken von Watercool:
23.09.2020
*WATERCOOL HEATKILLER® Release Plan für Nvidia RTX 30*
Watercool plant, für Nvidia RTX 30 Karten drei unterschiedliche PCB Layouts zu unterstützen:

Schritt1: ein Kühler für das sogenannte "Partner Reference Layout". Mit diesem Layout werden wir voraussichtlich möglichst viele Karten abdecken können. Welche Karten das nach aktuellem Kentnissstand sind, kann ab jetzt auch unter http://gpu.watercool.de nachgelesen werden. Die Liste erweitern und aktualisieren wir ständig, sobald wir neue Kentnisse haben. Dieser Kühler wird voraussichtlich Mitte bis Ende Oktober verfügbar sein.
Schritt2: es wird einen eigenen, angepassten Kühler für das EVGA XC3 Layout geben. Dieser wird auf dem Partner Referenz Layout basieren, und nur leichte Modifikationen benötigen. Dieser wird voraussichtlich Anfang bis Mitte November verfügbar sein.
Schritt3: wir wollen wieder ein echtes Custom Layout supporten. Wir sind noch unentschieden, ob es Asus TUF, Asus Strix oder EVGA FTW wird. Wir werden hierzu nach release des Referenz Kühlers eine Umfrage schalten.
(Originallink)


----------



## Anthropos (23. September 2020)

Infos zu Kühlblöcken von aqua computer:

Hatte das zwar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, aber hier passt es besser.
Zitat von "Stephan" von aqua computer:

"Wir kennen bisher keine Karte die zu 100% dem PG132 Refferenz-Design von Nvidia entspricht. Dazu werden je nach OEM andere Bauteile mit anderen Höhen bestückt (insbesondere Elkos und Spulen).
Es ist für uns nicht ersichtlich für welche Karten vorgestellte Kühler anderer Hersteller überhaupt seriös passen können - aber vielleicht haben die vorgpreschten Hersteller hier andere Daten als wir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf Basis der PG132 3D Daten kann man nach unserer Kentnis keinen Kühler bauen der ausreichend sicher funktioniert. Dies ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum wir hier sehr vorsichtig sind. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn die Karten nach einiger Zeit aufgrund von Hot-Spots ausfallen.

Wir werden uns daher auf Hersteller mit Refferenz nahen Layouts wie z.B. EVGA konzentrieren und zudem einen Lösung für ASUS anbieten. Fakt ist nach zwei Wochen ist vieles noch unklar."
16.9.20, AC Forum, Thread "Kühlblock für die 3090 von NV?" (LINK);

Ich habe auf einen AC-Kühlblock für ASUS gehofft. Jetzt ist leider noch offen, ob er für die TUF oder die STRIX oder für beide kommen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Habe mal in meinem zweitem Beitrage deine zwei Beiträge als Zitat eingefügt.
Dann sind sie direkt nach meinem ersten Beitrag zu lesen.

Aus der PDF von Watercool werde ich jetzt noch nichts einfügen, da keine Produktnummern noch nicht mit enthalten sind und ich sonst das ganze zwei mal überarbeiten müsste.
Sobald die PDF aktuell ist kann ich dies noch nachholen. Solange kann ja die PDF aus deinem Beitrag oder aus dem Beitrag selbst geladen werden.

Danke für deine Mühe und mithilfe.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2020)

Die EK Varianten Copper+Acetal, Copper+Plexy Nickel+Acetal etc. sind doch Materialoptionen aber keine unabhängigen Kühler mir eigenständigen Kompatibilitätslisten, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Richtig, habe sie aber dennoch 1:1 übernommen damit ich auf den jeweiligen Kühler verlinken kann. 
Der Kühler selbst wird der selbe sein, nur ist das obere Teil (Abdeckung) aus einem anderem Material.

Im Prinzip habe ich alles so übernommen wie jeder Hersteller dazu was eingestellt hat. 
Detaillierte Angaben zu den jeweiligen Kühler muss man aus der Herstellerseite entnehmen, auf fremde Bilder habe ich auch aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen verzichtet. 

Das eingestellte Bild ist auch von mir... also kein 30xxer Kühler.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Shoggy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein erstes Leckerli für die RTX 3080
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Kühlblock für die 3090 von NV - aquacomputer.de



lokran schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt keine Backplate mit aktivem Durchfluss, aber zumindest Heatpipe, wie es das vorher schon mal so gab. Ob das wirklich einer machen wird mit aktiver Backplate, keine Ahnung, Watercool hatte sowas angedeutet, aber ob sie es wirklich umsetzen, weiß noch keiner ...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (24. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig, habe sie aber dennoch 1:1 übernommen damit ich auf den jeweiligen Kühler verlinken kann.
> Der Kühler selbst wird der selbe sein, nur ist das obere Teil (Abdeckung) aus einem anderem Material.
> 
> Im Prinzip habe ich alles so übernommen wie jeder Hersteller dazu was eingestellt hat.
> ...


Wenn die Liste später größer wird könnte es sinnvoll sein alle Baugleichen Kühler zusammenzufassen und die Links alle am Ende geordnet anzugeben.
Sowas wie:
*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Acetal* 
Baugleich: 
*EK-Quantum Vector RTX 3080/3090 - Copper + Plexi* 
....
Board:
....
Links:
EK 1
EK 2 
....

Vor allem EKWB hat ja gerne für die beliebten Modelle eigene Kühler in zig Ausführungen und kann die Liste gewaltig wachsen lassen. Ich denke auch, dass es für dich am Ende einfacher ist den Überblick zu behalten und das ganze zu pflegen.
Aber sonst super Arbeit, zur Turing hätte mir das ganze viel zusammensucherei erspart von daher


----------



## IICARUS (24. September 2020)

Sei mir jetzt nicht böse, aber es bleibt alles wie alles bereits eingestellt ist, den gestern habe ich den ganzen Tag bis spät in die Nacht dran gearbeitet und es gibt auch Baugleiche die aber sich im Modell unterscheiden. Das ganze zu zerpflücken wäre für mich aufwändiger, weil ich jetzt einfach alles so nacheinander übernommen habe wie es die Hersteller selbst eingestellt haben und dabei musste ich nicht viel denken und nur einfach viel kopieren. Wenn ich anfange zu denken wo was besser zusammen passt wird die nächst Generation von Nvidia erscheinen. 

Um Missverständnisse zu minimieren habe ich auch alles genau so übernommen wie ich sie auch überall aufgefunden habe.
Ein überblick wie aufwendig das ganze wäre siehst du in der Größe des Beitrag. Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich auch in meiner Freizeit hier und auch wenn ich so schon sehr viel Zeit hier verbringe gibt es dennoch gewisse Grenzen die ich gerne einhalten möchte. Das ganze wurde daher meinerseits so gut wie es mir möglich war eingestellt. 

Es kommt noch dazu um alles besser von Hersteller zu Hersteller trennen zu können und zum Teil auch um mache Produktbeschreibungen mit zu ergänzen ich auf Tabellen gesetzt habe. Innerhalb Tabellen was zu kopieren und einzufügen zerschießt mir manchmal die Textformatierung, was das bearbeiten noch zusätzlich erschweren würde.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> zur Turing hätte mir das ganze viel zusammensucherei erspart von daher


Denke die Liste ist dazu auch vollkommen ausreichend, weil jeder je nach bevorzugtem Hersteller bezüglich seiner Grafikkarte suchen kann und dann schauen kann was für Kühler hier hierzu gelistet werden. Das ganze würde auch direkt über dem Hersteller gehen, aber manchmal sind bestimmte Links nicht bekannt und wo genau was gelistet wird. Ganz davon abgesehen das es auch aufwendig ist alle Hersteller dazu aufsuchen zu müssen. Im Grunde was ich jetzt auch machen musste um alle Daten zusammen suchen zu können.


----------



## Anthropos (24. September 2020)

Auf Instagram schreibt aqua computer zum Kühlblock:
"First preview of our waterblock for the Nvidia RTX 3080 / 3090 cards using the short reference PCB Lay-out. #aquacomputer #3080#3090 #Nvidia #waterblock"
Quelle: KLICK

Welche GPUs haben denn das kurze PCB-Layout?


----------



## Anthropos (24. September 2020)

Vorläufige Kompatibilitätsliste von aqua computer (lt. @Shoggy noch unter Vorbehalt), Zitat:

"Das hier ist unter Vorbehalt eine Liste kompatibler RTX 3080 Karten bei denen wir uns relativ sicher sind, dass sie auf den gezeigten Kühler passen.


*KFA2 GeForce RTX 3080 SG (38NWM3MD99NK)*
*Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix (471056224-1952)*
*Gainward GeForce RTX 3080 Phoenix GS (471056224-2010)*
*Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 (N30802-106XX-1810VA34)*
*Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3 (C30803-106XX-1810VA37)*
*Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X4 (C30804-106XX-1810VA36)*
*Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro (NED3080019IA-132AA)*
*Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GamingPro OC (NED3080S19IA-132AA)*
*PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan Edition (VCG308010TFXPPB, VCG308010TFXMPB)*
Für die Gainward kann ich ganz definitiv grünes Licht geben denn die haben wir hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
24.9.20, AC-Forum, Thread: "Kühlblock für die 3090 von NV?", Link: KLICK


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (24. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sei mir jetzt nicht böse, aber es bleibt alles wie alles bereits eingestellt ist, den gestern habe ich den ganzen Tag bis spät in die Nacht dran gearbeitet und es gibt auch Baugleiche die aber sich im Modell unterscheiden. Das ganze zu zerpflücken wäre für mich aufwändiger, weil ich jetzt einfach alles so nacheinander übernommen habe wie es die Hersteller selbst eingestellt haben und dabei musste ich nicht viel denken und nur einfach viel kopieren. Wenn ich anfange zu denken wo was besser zusammen passt wird die nächst Generation von Nvidia erscheinen.
> 
> Um Missverständnisse zu minimieren habe ich auch alles genau so übernommen wie ich sie auch überall aufgefunden habe.
> Ein überblick wie aufwendig das ganze wäre siehst du in der Größe des Beitrag. Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich auch in meiner Freizeit hier und auch wenn ich so schon sehr viel Zeit hier verbringe gibt es dennoch gewisse Grenzen die ich gerne einhalten möchte. Das ganze wurde daher meinerseits so gut wie es mir möglich war eingestellt.
> ...


Ist alles gut. Du machst die Liste und damit sind es deine Regeln 
War auch nur ein Vorschlag und kein "das muss so sein".
Ich hatte seinerzeit mehrere Karten im Auge gehabt und musste erstmal schauen was bzw. ob da überhaupt was passen wird. Da ist die Übersicht schon Klasse.


----------



## IICARUS (24. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ist alles gut. Du machst die Liste und damit sind es deine Regeln



Das hat nichts mit meinen Regeln zu tun, sondern das es mir viel zu Arbeitsintensiv ist. 



Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Vorläufige Kompatibilitätsliste von aqua computer


Ist im zweiten Beitrag als Zitat eingefügt.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Leistungstechnisch wird er wohl im Mittelfeld sein, aber beim Anschlussterminal bin ich immer noch skeptisch.
> 
> Edit: Den Corsair meine ich natürlich.


Der hat jetzt zusätzlich eine mittlere Schraube. Damit sollte das Problem eigentlich gegessen sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2020)

Sollte. Je nach verwendetem Material, und das war das Hauptproblem des Vorgängers, ist er trotzdem undicht. Bei der Konkurrenz sind die Anschlussterminals auch mit zwei Schrauben dicht.


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2020)

Ich warte auf einen kühler von aquacomputer wird dann auch eine 3090ti aber eilig habe ich es nicht 

Habe jetzt einen kryographics und bin extrem zufrieden damit


----------



## Anthropos (25. September 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> 3090ti


Wirklich? 
Ich warte auch auf den Kühlblock von AC. Sobald die Kompatibilitätsliste raus ist, gibt's die 3090.  In der Hoffnung, dass dann eine Verfügbar ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2020)

Die ti wirds eh nicht geben, da ist noch 2 SM´s zu aktivieren, was überragende 2,4% Mehrleistung einbringen könnte und ne Verdoppelung des Vrams. Da ist ne Titan realistischer als eine 3090ti mit relevanter Mehrleistung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. September 2020)

Ich glaube auch nicht das eine Ti raus kommen wird, denn es gab zuvor nie eine 1090 oder 2090 und ich denke das die 3090 jetzt die Ti ersetzen soll.
Schauen wir mal was noch kommt.


----------



## Anthropos (2. Oktober 2020)

Neue News von AC:
"Kurzes Update: Die Produktion der Kühler für die Referenz-Karten läuft auf Hochtouren. Wir werden - wenn alles nach Plan läuft - ab übernächster Woche beginnen auszuliefern.
Dazu werden wir in Kürze die Kühler im Shop für Vorbestellungen listen.

Parallel entwickeln wir bereits an der Lösung für die Asus Strix. Weitere Infos zu anderen Board-Partner Lösungen werden wir im Anschluss geben."
Quelle: Stephan von AC heute im AC-Forum, Link

Die Kühlblöcke fürs Referenzdesign  sind im AC-Shop schon vorbestellbar: AC-Shop


----------



## Bonja_Banana (3. Oktober 2020)

So eilig ist es mit der Produktion eigentlich nicht, da die Karten ja nicht schnell genug nachkommen. Aber umso besser. Wenn mich wirklich die Lust packt habe ich wenigstens direkt einen Block für meine Karte


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hat diese ganze Verspätung auch was damit zu tun, da die Hersteller auch Grafikkarten haben müssen um sie ausscannen zu können.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Oktober 2020)

Watercool hat eine Umfrage gemacht um festzulegen, für welches Custom-Layout ein Heatkiller V angeboten werden soll.
Nun ist mir zwar keine offizielle Verkündung des Ergebnisses bekannt, aber es wird den Heatkiller V für EVGA geben. Auf der Shopseite ist folgendes gelistet:

HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACETAL Ni
HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACRYL Ni aRGB
HEATKILLER® V for RTX 3080/3090 EVGA XC3 - ACRYL Ni-Bl aRGB

Edit:
Wie von @Narbennarr richtig gestellt, haben die o.g. Bezeichnungen nichts mit der Umfrage zu tun. Mea culpa!


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2020)

die EVGA XC3 wurde von anfang an kommuniziert und hat nichts mit der Umfrage zu tun


----------



## Anthropos (23. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> die EVGA XC3 wurde von anfang an kommuniziert und hat nichts mit der Umfrage zu tun


Aaah crap! Lesen will gelernt sein. 
Da bin ich doch glatt mir den Bezeichnungen durcheinander gekommen. Danke für den Hinweis und sorry an alle!


----------



## Anthropos (23. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Watercool hat eine Umfrage gemacht um festzulegen, für welches Custom-Layout ein Heatkiller V angeboten werden soll.
> Nun ist mir zwar keine offizielle Verkündung des Ergebnisses bekannt, aber es wird den Heatkiller V für EVGA geben.


So! Aber jetzt ist es bestätigt! 

Ich zitiere:
"Wir haben uns die Frage nicht leicht gemacht: wir haben nicht nur unsere eigene Umfrage durchgeführt, sondern auch mit Händlern gesprochen sowie eine Marktanalyse durchgeführt. Aus all diesen Gründen zusammen sind wir für uns zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass wir einen* HEATKILLER® V für EVGA RTX 30 FTW3* machen werden!"
WATERCOOL-Jakob

Kann in die Kompatibilitätsliste aufgenommen werden.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2020)

In die Liste werden Kühler mit Links zu den Produkten eingestellt, das Thema dient auch als Sammelthema, so das deine Antwort hierzu erstmal ausreicht. 
Die drei zuvor mit Link habe ich aber mit hinzugefügt.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei Aqua Computer sind die Wasserblöcke für die Asus 3080/3090 Strix seit heute vorbestellbar. Allerdings noch mit unklarem Liefertermin. Also so wie bei den GPUs!  
Aqua Computer Shop


----------

